# Newest pet back home.  Meet Harvey!



## PamfromTx (Feb 3, 2021)

He's an Aussiedoodle (Australian shepherd mom, poodle dad).  I keep wondering how he climbed that high metal table....


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## sadie123 (Feb 3, 2021)

He is beautiful.  I love the white fur on the paws.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 3, 2021)

Awww... he's a real sweetie.

Those eyes, they melt my heart.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 3, 2021)

So sweet, soft and fluffy. I hope you and your family will have a long and happy life together.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 3, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So sweet, soft and fluffy. I hope you and your family will have a long and happy life together.


Harvey belongs to hubby's nephew and family. @Ruth n Jersey ; who knows when my husband and I will get to meet him.  We can't travel at the present time due to the pandemic.  He'll be fully grown by the time we get there.

I hear he is a well behaved pup.    Thank you all.


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2021)

Harvey looks like he has on a tuxedo.  Well-dressed chappie.


----------



## Pam (Feb 4, 2021)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 147851View attachment 147850 He's an Aussiedoodle (Australian shepherd mom, poodle dad). I keep wondering how he climbed that high metal table....


Yes he's gorgeous  

we have one of those, a miniature Australian labradoodle in all black,  and another larger one in white and black, ... the little one is 13 now, and got slight dementia so barks  for no reason sometimes... ... but he's still a beautiful  loving dog ..he sleeps a lot now, but he can still jump high heights onto the bed, or sofa, and even until recently right over the dog gate into the kitchen to grab some meat from the counter top... 
and he belongs to my daughter.. I dog sat for her yesterday and took a photo of him as I almost always do....

I took this photo of him last night..


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 4, 2021)

your pup, Pam!!!!  Our son has two golden doodles, Finn and Daisy. What fun, lovable, mischievous dogs they are!
So sad that you can’t get Harvey right away...hope you will be able to travel soon!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes he's gorgeous
> 
> we have one of those, a miniature Australian labradoodle in all black,  and another larger one in white and black, ... the little one is 13 now, and got slight dementia so barks  for no reason sometimes... ... but he's still a beautiful  loving dog ..he sleeps a lot now, but he can still jump high heights onto the bed, or sofa, and even until recently right over the dog gate into the kitchen to grab some meat from the counter top...
> and he belongs to my daughter.. I dog sat for her yesterday and took a photo of him as I almost always do....
> ...


awwww!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 4, 2021)

So cute and lots of energy like my Bella


----------



## MickaC (Feb 4, 2021)

@PamfromTx 
CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!
He's very handsome.
I'm so excited for you.......hope you're able to bring him home soon.
ENJOY HIM.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 4, 2021)

He's a looker and I love the name you gave him, congrats!!
 !!


----------

